# Zatz announces Plex will Hit TiVo's next week



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I am not sure if this has made the rounds yet or not. Last we heard Plex was scheduled to officially rollout on June 8, but Dave seems to think the rollout will begin next week.

http://zatznotfunny.com/2015-05/tivo-plex/

He is confirming a few rumors:

It will be a top level app in the _Music & Photos_ section
It will NOT require a Plex Pass
It will NOT integrate with OnePass
It will initially deploy as 720P with an update later to 1080P

It makes a lot of sense to put it in the _Music & Photo_ section simply to avoid confusion about the lack of OnePass integration. That and Plex is for all your personal / local media - Movies, TV, Photos, and Music.

This is a Blog post showing several UI screens for Smart TV's... I would have shown a few more of the video screen options - but if you haven't seen Plex, this will give you an idea of the presentation.

https://blog.plex.tv/2015/04/16/huge-update-smart-tv-app/


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

One reason I will keep a Plex Pass is it allows you to upgrade their standard music library to a Premium Music library. Among other things it bumps your library up to Vevo and allows you to watch a music video for the selected song.

I hope that feature is available on the TiVo app.


----------



## Jepato (Mar 22, 2015)

Very good news if it's a top level app.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Jepato said:


> Very good news if it's a top level app.


It is, see the OP:



bradleys said:


> ........ It will be a top level app in the Music & Photos section .......


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Will the Tivo version of Plex be able to access the various plugins that you can install for the Plex server on your computer?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

shwru980r said:


> Will the Tivo version of Plex be able to access the various plugins that you can install for the Plex server on your computer?


From what I have read the initial release will not support additional "channels", but support will be added at a later date.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

It does seem an odd location to put the menu item for a video server. Or at least an item that is primarily a video server. Wonder if it will appear in my shows as well like netflix amazon et al.

Still, its far better than buried inside the opera app.

Truly look forward to trying this. My first stab at setting up the server side is running and waiting its new client.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

jcthorne said:


> It does seem an odd location to put the menu item for a video server. Or at least an item that is primarily a video server. Wonder if it will appear in my shows as well like netflix amazon et al.
> 
> Still, its far better than buried inside the opera app.
> 
> Truly look forward to trying this. My first stab at setting up the server side is running and waiting its new client.


I suspect that was chosen to diferenciate it between integrated and non integrated services. With that I doubt it will appear in the my shows list.

I agree it is better than being buried in the Opera Store.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

Could anyone explain to me what the advantage of Plex is over things like PyTivo or Streambaby?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Unified access (with nice pics and metadata) from any device to all your non-Tivo content, basically - Tivo now being another client.

If all you're doing is pyTivo and/or streambaby today, there's not a whole lot you're going to gain with Plex.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

I will finally be able to say bye bye to the buggy and never working pytivo


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

There are Simple and Tablo apps for Plex. You should be able to access an inexpensive 'whole house' dvr/library from a TiVo or Mini.


----------



## mstrumpf (Jul 29, 2010)

I currently have pyTivo set up on my HP MediaSmart server and it works well enough. I don't have ripped DVDs, just Tivo files that I'd like to watch again. The biggest problem is that I can not watch videos on my mini without first transferring them to the Roamio.

Will Plex allow me to stream my tivo videos as is, or will I have to convert them to another format? Will they keep the meta data?

Is there a Plex server for WHS?

Does anyone think that Tivo will ever create a new Tivo Desktop that supports streaming?

Thanks


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

mstrumpf said:


> I currently have pyTivo set up on my HP MediaSmart server and it works well enough. I don't have ripped DVDs, just Tivo files that I'd like to watch again. The biggest problem is that I can not watch videos on my mini without first transferring them to the Roamio.


If it streams, it could work on the mini


> Will Plex allow me to stream my tivo videos as is, or will I have to convert them to another format? Will they keep the meta data?


Plex does not understand .TIVO files, if you converted it to another format, Plex will most likely understand the format. Plex transcodes on the fly like pyTivo. Plex has it's own meta data infrastructure.


> Is there a Plex server for WHS?


If you managed to install pyTivo on WHS, then you should be able to install Plex on WHS


> Does anyone think that Tivo will ever create a new Tivo Desktop that supports streaming?


I don't think so.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

mstrumpf said:


> I currently have pyTivo set up on my HP MediaSmart server and it works well enough. I don't have ripped DVDs, just Tivo files that I'd like to watch again. The biggest problem is that I can not watch videos on my mini without first transferring them to the Roamio.
> 
> Will Plex allow me to stream my tivo videos as is, or will I have to convert them to another format? Will they keep the meta data?
> 
> ...


If you still have all your content as .tivo, I suspect Plex will not work. If you have decrypted your content then it will work fine. (TV shows need a specific naming convention)

You can remote deskptop into your server and install Plex just as you would on any other PC. That is how I ran Pytivo on my MediaSmart.

I would love to see TiVo update desktop, but I suspect it is mostly an abandoned product at this point.

I used Pytivo for years and it worked great. I never really got into stream baby, but people do seem to like it quite a bit. What I like about Plex is the modern implementation, it automatically gets all your media art and metadata. It natively streams, it is available on all mobile devices and frankly it looks good.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

spaldingclan said:


> I will finally be able to say bye bye to the buggy and never working pytivo


pyTivo has worked flawlessly for me for years. Most of the problems I've read with pyTivo were due to configuration, networking or user error. pyTivo is not for everyone. Plex may be a better option for you.


----------



## confinoj (Apr 2, 2003)

Zatz's post was on 5/24 and said coming "next week". The official date has been said to be 6/8 (2 weeks after). So when are people thinking this will drop? Maybe "next week" refers to those on priority list? Which would be when, this week? I know this is speculation just trying to sort out the discrepancies.

I'm looking forward to Plex on Tivo. I've been using it for years for my DVD/blu-ray collection but don't have a set top box that officially supports it. Have used plexconnect on my ATV but recently it has had some problems for me and is still a bit of a hack.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

confinoj said:


> Zatz's post was on 5/24 and said coming "next week". The official date has been said to be 6/8 (2 weeks after). So when are people thinking this will drop? Maybe "next week" refers to those on priority list? Which would be when, this week? I know this is speculation just trying to sort out the discrepancies.
> 
> I'm looking forward to Plex on Tivo. I've been using it for years for my DVD/blu-ray collection but don't have a set top box that officially supports it. Have used plexconnect on my ATV but recently it has had some problems for me and is still a bit of a hack.


Zatz's inside information indicates that it will drop this week, so it could be anytime now. (But as he says, if it doesn't drop until the 8th, he is only a day off!)



reneg said:


> pyTivo has worked flawlessly for me for years. Most of the problems I've read with pyTivo were due to configuration, networking or user error. pyTivo is not for everyone. Plex may be a better option for you.


The community developers have spent countless hours and significant passion delivering PyTiVo - and I agree, it works fine. It does take a novice a little reading and experimentation to get it up and running, but it is a good product.

My complaint isn't with PyTiVo, it is with TiVo itself. When they implemented MRS streaming and the HDUI for TiVo to TiVo, they should have exposed that for external file shares as well.

PyTiVo does everything it needs to do and does it very well under the constraints of the TiVo architecture. Plex has the advantage of bypassing the TiVo architecture.

I used to fastidiously update metadata files and download image art and associate all that with my DVD archive. It all worked great - until you MRV'd the movie - none of it followed the file.

Plex automatically updates and manages the metadata and media art for both my movies and my music... I don't have to do anything.

I loved PyTiVo and the server is still up and running, but I will move pretty much exclusively to Plex once it lands unless I really need something pushed to my TiVo.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

confinoj said:


> Zatz's post was on 5/24 and said coming "next week". The official date has been said to be 6/8 (2 weeks after).


24th (Sun) is this week. Next week begins May 31st (Sun). I don't have great intel on timing, but believe it's possible we'll see Plex next week. In any event, we're very close - the meat of my post was more about the implementation details than the timing. TiVo timing, and software deployment timing in general, is always a crapshoot.


----------



## confinoj (Apr 2, 2003)

davezatz said:


> 24th (Sun) is this week. Next week begins May 31st (Sun). I don't have great intel on timing, but believe it's possible we'll see Plex next week. In any event, we're very close - the meat of my post was more about the implementation details than the timing. TiVo timing, and software deployment timing in general, is always a crapshoot.


Thanks Dave.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

reneg said:


> pyTivo has worked flawlessly for me for years. Most of the problems I've read with pyTivo were due to configuration, networking or user error. pyTivo is not for everyone. Plex may be a better option for you.


oh I'm sure its a config thing but after working flawlessly for months, it just stopped working..maybe an ip address change ?


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

What do I need to do to have my setup ready to go for when the update is released? I have an osx machine running pytivo with a few different video formats. 

I figure I'll need to install Plex, do I need a Plex account to use their services (free or paid)?


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Test said:


> What do I need to do to have my setup ready to go for when the update is released? I have an osx machine running pytivo with a few different video formats.
> 
> I figure I'll need to install Plex, do I need a Plex account to use their services (free or paid)?


A Plex account will not be necessary. Install Plex and add your local content folders/shares to it. You can play content thru your web browser for now.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Apparently Bradleys is reporting getting PLEX on his Roamio on Zatz' site. :up:


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

PLEX was originally developed on MAC OS but is now available on all of the common operation systems as well as many NAS. If you have a Synology NAS which is missing the PLEX package, you may want to download the latest update. My Synology DS214+ NAS just received PLEX package with the latest update today. Nice to see PLEX discovers and plays lossless FLAC files which PLEX site reported as in development.

https://support.plex.tv/hc/en-us/articles/200264746-Quick-Start-Step-by-Step


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

spaldingclan said:


> I will finally be able to say bye bye to the buggy and never working pytivo


never working? IIRC, it was a pain to set up the first time, but since then, was easy to use..

I was hoping Plex would be EASIER to use (just a double-click app, maybe drag in a 'media folder'), but on the page someone else mentioned, it requires a VERY strict file naming scheme...

What a pain. I have my shows downloaded with a folder/naming structure that *I* want, along with the metadata files, with kmttg..

So it sounds like I *couldn't* just start using Plex along with this existing set of downloads.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

mattack said:


> never working? IIRC, it was a pain to set up the first time, but since then, was easy to use..
> 
> I was hoping Plex would be EASIER to use (just a double-click app, maybe drag in a 'media folder'), but on the page someone else mentioned, it requires a VERY strict file naming scheme...
> 
> ...


For movies it doesn't require a strict naming scheme - it just seems to find everything just fine. Same with music... For a television series it does require a naming scheme that is pretty easy to do with kmttg.

*Movies*: create a movie channel and point to your Movie directory
*Music*: create a music channel and point to your music directory
*TV Shows*: create a tv show channel and point to a directory named TV Shows with content using the following naming convention.

TV Shows/Show_Name/ShowName - sXXeYY

Kmttg: [mainTitle][/][mainTitle " - "][SeriesEpNumber]

Plex will find all the metadata and poster /album art for your media.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

bradleys said:


> For movies it doesn't require a strict naming scheme - it just seems to find everything just fine. Same with music... For a television series it does require a naming scheme that is pretty easy to do with kmttg.


Thanks, but what I mean is -- what about all of the tons of shows I've already downloaded that *don't* have the "correct" naming scheme?

sure, I could probably write a python script to convert them.. but I thought Plex was supposed to be the friendly way to have a media server... whereas as I said, pytivo and the tivo talk together to use the same metadata files to (at least usually) show me the actual show info, rather than my own manual filename.

Yes, I admit I'm mostly "whining", and/or trying to learn how this will help me use my *existing* setup?

I MAY still try it out for future downloads..


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

mattack said:


> Thanks, but what I mean is -- what about all of the tons of shows I've already downloaded that *don't* have the "correct" naming scheme?
> 
> sure, I could probably write a python script to convert them.. but I thought Plex was supposed to be the friendly way to have a media server... whereas as I said, pytivo and the tivo talk together to use the same metadata files to (at least usually) show me the actual show info, rather than my own manual filename.
> 
> ...


You should be able to download the server for free now, have it scan your library and see what kind of results it comes back with.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

mattack said:


> Thanks, but what I mean is -- what about all of the tons of shows I've already downloaded that *don't* have the "correct" naming scheme?
> 
> sure, I could probably write a python script to convert them.. but I thought Plex was supposed to be the friendly way to have a media server... whereas as I said, pytivo and the tivo talk together to use the same metadata files to (at least usually) show me the actual show info, rather than my own manual filename.
> 
> ...


Yeah - it doesn't work out of the box with TV series as it does for Movies and music. That said, pytivo doesn't have an automated mechanism to associate cover art and metadata. I had to do that one file at a time.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

mattack said:


> Thanks, but what I mean is -- what about all of the tons of shows I've already downloaded that *don't* have the "correct" naming scheme?
> 
> sure, I could probably write a python script to convert them.. but I thought Plex was supposed to be the friendly way to have a media server... whereas as I said, pytivo and the tivo talk together to use the same metadata files to (at least usually) show me the actual show info, rather than my own manual filename.
> 
> ...


The method Plex uses while somewhat rigid is based around the way folks download series on Usenet and via torrents (I'm not judging them) those naming conventions have been pretty stable for many years so I get what they were going for, they used a very common format.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

For music Plex Uses the Gracenote digital fingerprint to identify the song / album. For movies plex uses the rip name, which I find to be about 95% accurate... For TV series it gets complicated... So using the standard Usenet convention makes some sense... And as I said, none of this would be necessary if Plex weren't trying to download and organize by all available metadata for that particular show.

It would be nice if you didn't have to put content in a series folder - not sure why they chose that design.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

It does have a 'Fix Incorrect Match' function...not sure how well it works..but it's available for movies and tv shows and allows you to type in your own search terms if the auto-matching from the title information doesn't work.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Well, I set up Plex to see how it will work. In the past I've used Tversity w/good results to my PS3's. This will save having to fire up another device, though. Used Plex last night through the PS3 (PS3 Media server function, not the app) and it streamed just fine.

Though Plex auto-detected Music/Movies/TV from iTunes, I'm assuming it can't handle any iTunes content that was purchased/has DRM, correct?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

miller890 said:


> If you have a Synology NAS which is missing the PLEX package, you may want to download the latest update. My Synology DS214+ NAS just received PLEX package with the latest update today.


Thanks for the tip ... I just checked and see the Plex app now as well. I've got a DS214 and wonder if it will be able to handle the load, though.

_edit:_ transcoding isn't supported on the DS214 line, remuxing only according to the compatibility spreadsheet.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I currently have a Synology DS 213+, but I'm thinking of getting a DS415play.

Will this then allow me to encode DVD's onto the diskstation and play them back on the TiVo? What about iTunes movie purchases?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

geekmedic said:


> I currently have a Synology DS 213+, but I'm thinking of getting a DS415play.
> 
> Will this then allow me to encode DVD's onto the diskstation and play them back on the TiVo? What about iTunes movie purchases?


Some synology's have a Plex plugin - assuming your model is one of those, then yes.

As for iTunes movies - no.

For Plex to be able to play media blessed with Apple's DRM goodness, Apple would need to issue licenses to the DRM technology they use (called Fairplay - which I think its a very genius marketing term describing exactly what it is not) and currently they don't.

I NEVER buy music or movies using iTunes. You are locked down to their DRM and their devices to play content. I do use the Ultraviolet / Vudu repository because it supports non device specific players.


----------



## confinoj (Apr 2, 2003)

bradleys said:


> I NEVER buy music or movies using iTunes. You are locked down to their DRM and their devices to play content. I do use the Ultraviolet / Vudu repository because it supports non device specific players.


True for iTunes movies but iTunes music has been DRM free for several years.


----------



## bsell81 (Nov 2, 2011)

mattack said:


> Thanks, but what I mean is -- what about all of the tons of shows I've already downloaded that *don't* have the "correct" naming scheme?
> 
> sure, I could probably write a python script to convert them.. but I thought Plex was supposed to be the friendly way to have a media server... whereas as I said, pytivo and the tivo talk together to use the same metadata files to (at least usually) show me the actual show info, rather than my own manual filename.
> 
> ...


You could try FileBot to properly rename your media.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

windracer said:


> Thanks for the tip ... I just checked and see the Plex app now as well. I've got a DS214 and wonder if it will be able to handle the load, though.
> 
> _edit:_ transcoding isn't supported on the DS214 line, remuxing only according to the compatibility spreadsheet.


I removed the Plex app from my DS214:

This server is not powerful enough to convert video.

Oh well, expected.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

I am anxiously awaiting Plex for TiVo. It's getting to where my TiVo is finally close to the only box I need. I may soon be able to retire my Apple TVs, Amazon Fire TV and not use my Smart TV functions


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

OMG... I just found that Plex is already on my TiVo! Yes!


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

HeatherA said:


> OMG... I just found that Plex is already on my TiVo! Yes!


Did your Roamio software bump up to 20.4.8 too? Does it look like you got a testing release from the staging server like Bradley or do you think you're in the first wave of the actual roll out?


----------



## confinoj (Apr 2, 2003)

HeatherA said:


> OMG... I just found that Plex is already on my TiVo! Yes!


Nice. Very excited for this. Hopefully it means roll out has begun. I have a slingbox on one of my Minis which I just checked from work but no Plex and still on 20.4.7a even after manual tivo server connection.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

NashGuy said:


> Did your Roamio software bump up to 20.4.8 too? Does it look like you got a testing release from the staging server like Bradley or do you think you're in the first wave of the actual roll out?


Got Plex on both my Roamio and Mini (haven't checked my Roamio OTA yet) Roamio is on 20.4.7a

I'm not sure what you mean by the staging server, but I too have always had apps preceded by  and I too am down to just my Live365 showing that designation.

I only wish there were a way to put Plex on my My Shows menu to save a few remote clicks... but I'm just happy it's finally here!


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

confinoj said:


> Nice. Very excited for this. Hopefully it means roll out has begun. I have a slingbox on one of my Minis which I just checked from work but no Plex and still on 20.4.7a even after manual tivo server connection.


I am on 20.4.7a and have been for awhile.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Hmm, my guess is that you're another "special case" like Bradleys, getting access to Plex early. I don't think you getting Plex means the rollout has begun. Because TiVo is saying that both 20.4.8 and Plex are imminent, I tend to think they'll roll out together. Still waiting...


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

NashGuy said:


> Hmm, my guess is that you're another "special case" like Bradleys, getting access to Plex early. I don't think you getting Plex means the rollout has begun. Because TiVo is saying that both 20.4.8 and Plex are imminent, I tend to think they'll roll out together. Still waiting...


http://www.fierceonlinevideo.com/st...ement-system-roamio-other-set-tops/2015-05-13

says June 8th for plex and per Tivo support Iheart rado on the 8th also


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

NashGuy said:


> Hmm, my guess is that you're another "special case" like Bradleys, getting access to Plex early. I don't think you getting Plex means the rollout has begun. Because TiVo is saying that both 20.4.8 and Plex are imminent, I tend to think they'll roll out together. Still waiting...


I just checked my OTA and it does not have Plex. It too is on 20.4.7a


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

my tivo premiere connected at 1 P.M. and is scheduled to do at 5 again today might be getting near


----------



## pmalve (Jul 13, 2012)

Im looking forward to plex on the tivo but will not replace the htpc in my main tv room. With the htpc there is little transcoding and it will play 7.1 audio.
But I am looking forward to having it on my Premier and mini to watch on the other 2 tv's i Have. Nice to be able to watch it anywhere in house. Ive been using plex for about a year now and love it once I got it set up the way I wanted it. I share libraries with a few friends so between my library and theirs I never run out of something to watch.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ajwees41 said:


> my tivo premiere connected at 1 P.M. and is scheduled to do at 5 again today might be getting near


Have you tried to force a connection to see what happens?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

HarperVision said:


> Have you tried to force a connection to see what happens?


Yes and still was 5 P.M. And now it's 3 A.M for the next one


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the lot of us are getting this early next week


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Was on the phone with TiVo Support today to try to figure out how to remove a "stuck" show in my OnePass Manager (no joy) and the tech confirmed 20.4.8 will be rolling out on Monday as planned though he did mention it might be staggered based upon your location in the country. I am in PA and he indicated that would definitely be at the top of the list.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Was on the phone with TiVo Support today to try to figure out how to remove a "stuck" show in my OnePass Manager (no joy) and the tech confirmed 20.4.8 will be rolling out on Monday as planned though he did mention it might be staggered based upon your location in the country. I am in PA and he indicated that would definitely be at the top of the list.


so it sounds like the priority list is no a big deal anymore unless that is when the priority list signups start getting it still that's the longest time between signup and launch I have seen


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

ajwees41 said:


> so it sounds like the priority list is no a big deal anymore unless that is when the priority list signups start getting it still that's the longest time between signup and launch I have seen


"anymore" is an awful definitive statement to make based on one release iteration that hasn't even been released yet.

We have no idea what issues may have epbeen encountered during testing or decisions made.

Also remember, TiVo never announced the priority list this cycle. Somebody noticed that the priority web page had been refreshed.


----------



## k21975 (Nov 8, 2010)

So does anyone who has it already have any feedback on usage?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

k21975 said:


> So does anyone who has it already have any feedback on usage?


What are you looking for? I already kind of gave my perspective in this thread.


----------



## k21975 (Nov 8, 2010)

Plex on TiVo... Where does the option show up? Is it fast or slow? Are channels available or just local media?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

k21975 said:


> Plex on TiVo... Where does the option show up? Is it fast or slow? Are channels available or just local media?


We have discussed most of your questions in a few recent threads - this is the post I posted when I received a version of Plex last week.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=528934


 it shows up under Music and photos section
 the speed is tolerable. I received an update that did speed it up a little, but I do still find the poster art rendering to be a little laggy.
 currently only local media (movies, music and photos) are available. Plex reps have said that Channels will be added as the implementation matures.


----------



## k21975 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks. I missed that thread, reading it now...


----------



## ldarcangelo (Oct 29, 2014)

I wonder if this could throw a monkey wrench into the release of Plex for Tivo this week. God I hope not. Bradleys does your plex server run over HTTPS? Doesn't look like this is live yet but, maybe they had to add in more code to handle this situation?

http://www.engadget.com/2015/06/08/plex-media-server-secure-connection/


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

So. June 8th, and still no Plex. Would someone like to pull another date out of thin air? Because this one ain't doin it.


----------



## jtclark (Apr 22, 2005)

ldarcangelo said:


> I wonder if this could throw a monkey wrench into the release of Plex for Tivo this week. God I hope not. Bradleys does your plex server run over HTTPS? Doesn't look like this is live yet but, maybe they had to add in more code to handle this situation?


It should work over either HTTP or HTTPS on your local network.


----------



## ldarcangelo (Oct 29, 2014)

gamo62 said:


> So. June 8th, and still no Plex. Would someone like to pull another date out of thin air? Because this one ain't doin it.


No joke, I keep checking hoping someone got it. Oh well, i guess I'll continue to wait.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

gamo62 said:


> So. June 8th, and still no Plex. Would someone like to pull another date out of thin air? Because this one ain't doin it.


Actually TiVo just announced the app is coming today: http://blog.tivo.com/2015/06/tivo-boosts-software-upgrade-to-start-summer-right/


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

gamo62 said:


> So. June 8th, and still no Plex. Would someone like to pull another date out of thin air? Because this one ain't doin it.





ldarcangelo said:


> No joke, I keep checking hoping someone got it. Oh well, i guess I'll continue to wait.


People are posting in other threads that it is showing up so the role out has started.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> People are posting in other threads that it is showing up so the role out has started.


I was only 13 hours off... 

Edit: Well, hell. My math is bad. So add a day of hours to that.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

davezatz said:


> I was only 13 hours off...
> 
> Edit: Well, hell. My math is bad. So add a day of hours to that.


 
Well I should have check my own TiVo before my last post - as I have plex and iheartradio on my Roamio now.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

My Roamio just connected but still no Plex. I'm also still at 20.4.7a. I did notice though that I lost Picasa from the Music & Photos folder. I'll try a manual connection later and see if I get lucky...


----------



## ldarcangelo (Oct 29, 2014)

davezatz said:


> I was only 13 hours off...
> 
> Edit: Well, hell. My math is bad. So add a day of hours to that.


I liked that you at least had a guess based off sources. Glad its here. Awesome for playing home movies without having to move them.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

NashGuy said:


> My Roamio just connected but still no Plex. I'm also still at 20.4.7a. I did notice though that I lost Picasa from the Music & Photos folder. I'll try a manual connection later and see if I get lucky...


I didn't realize I had to restart my box to get the new apps to appear! Once I did, there they were.

I'm using Plex right now. Pretty nice. Navigation is a little slow but not bad. FF'ing through video is kinda painful. And --pet peeve-- the Instant replay button does the same thing as the Back button rather than taking you back in the video. (Stupid!)

Happy to report that, as I expected, it supports 24p video. You need to go into Settings on the app to enable Dolby Digital audio. You can also turn off the screensaver.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

NashGuy said:


> I didn't realize I had to restart my box to get the new apps to appear! Once I did, there they were.
> 
> I'm using Plex right now. Pretty nice. Navigation is a little slow but not bad. FF'ing through video is kinda painful. And --pet peeve-- the Instant replay button does the same thing as the Back button rather than taking you back in the video. (Stupid!)
> 
> Happy to report that, as I expected, it supports 24p video. You need to go into Settings on the app to enable Dolby Digital audio. You can also turn off the screensaver.


what was the web address? the one I tried is asking for a pin, but the Tivo shows a 4 letter code.


----------



## confinoj (Apr 2, 2003)

I was hoping that even though we knew it only supported 720p output it would at least play the native file using directplay and just output at 720p. Unfortunately it does not and anything that is higher than 720p at 4mb/s bitrate is transcoded. This takes longer to start streaming and makes transport controls very slow. If you have an older server (like I do) it really taxes it. Oh well. I'll wait till it supports high resolution and bitrate so my files will play natively.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

NashGuy said:


> I didn't realize I had to restart my box to get the new apps to appear! Once I did, there they were.


For those not seeing it after a service connection, it's unlikely you actually have to reboot the box. Simply reset the HDUI with the following sequence on the remote.

From Tivo Central: Thumbs Down/Thumbs Up/Play/Play.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Looks like they also removed the old HME games. The SDUI retirement continues. Won't miss them, though.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Looks like they also removed the old HME games. The SDUI retirement continues. Won't miss them, though.


they need to add new games or change it to apps.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Arrived for me today, no clue if I need this.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

ajwees41 said:


> what was the web address? the one I tried is asking for a pin, but the Tivo shows a 4 letter code.


Go to www.plex.tv/pin and on that webpage enter the code that's shown by the Plex app on your TiVo. If you don't already have a free Plex account, you'll first need to create one and log in before doing the pin thing.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

markp99 said:


> Arrived for me today, no clue if I need this.


I will be interested to see how many active Streambaby / PyTiVo users migrate to Plex.


----------



## filovirus (Aug 22, 2013)

tatergator1 said:


> For those not seeing it after a service connection, it's unlikely you actually have to reboot the box. Simply reset the HDUI with the following sequence on the remote.
> 
> From Tivo Central: Thumbs Down/Thumbs Up/Play/Play.


Tried this and still only have Pandora, Spotify and Live365. Reconnected, rebooted, power cycled, all without any success on my mini. Other Roamio/Minis show all five including plex.


----------



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

bradleys said:


> I will be interested to see how many active Streambaby / PyTiVo users migrate to Plex.


Plex won't play my .Tivo files, so no migration unless/until it does


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

alleybj said:


> Plex won't play my .Tivo files, so no migration unless/until it does


Yeah, I can see that.

It wouldn't be "impossible" to implement the technology to read .tivo files, but I wouldn't hold my breath unless it could be accomplished using the Plex Profiles to do it.

If that were possible, a community developed Plex Profile could be written.

Of course .tivo files can be decrypted... But with the increased size of hard drives and the copy protection for premium channels, are people really still off loading shows anymore?


----------

